# clé SanDisk iXpand Flash Drive pas reconnue



## robcamus (26 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,
Ayant eu des difficultés  à lire certains fichiers vidéos MP4 sur la clé connectée à mon iPhone 6, j'ai bêtement effacé son contenu en la reformatant avec l'utilitaire de disque ... et depuis mon iPhone me dit "erreur de branchement"  ...
Matériel : iPhone 6 / iMac (El Capitan) / clé Lightning SanDisk iXpand Flash Drive 128 Go
Si vous pouvez m'aider : merci


----------



## robcamus (26 Juin 2016)

J'ai trouvé la solution sur le site SanDisk : il fallait reformater avec 
Ici :   http://kb-fr.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4855

Avec : 
Schéma sélectionné est enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR) (ne sélectionnez pas Tableau de partition GUID)


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2016)

Merci de ton  retour


----------

